# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Как избавиться от идеализаций,помогите

## Лара

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны. 
У меня в жизни постоянно повторяется ситуация, когда очень сближаюсь с человеком (дружба), открываю ему душу, дом, все нараспашку, по истечении недолгого времени , разочаровываюсь, нахожу  в нем такие качества, что шарахаюсь в сторону, отдаляюсь насколько возможно. А раньше часто вообще резко обрывала отношения,но из вед узнала ,что этого категорически делать нельзя.Я понимаю ,что это мои идеализации, привязки , а человек ,по сути ,отражает мои же качества, но избавиться от этого пока не удается.Уже боюсь дружить с кем либо, лучше ,считаю, чтобы была дистанция, тогда меньше разочарований, но ведь общаться с преданными необходимо.Как быть, помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА, Лара. Спасибо Вам за письмо. Я почувствовал, читая его, что эта Ваша трудность в отношениях сильно беспокоит Вас. Это так, потому, что отношения всегда приносят и самое большое счастье и самые большие страдания. Однако во Вселенной существуют общие принципы взаимоотношений, или можно сказать - законы, следуя которым люди могут жить в хороших отношениях друг с другом в мире и понимании. И это, целая область знания, которое необходимо постигать, чтобы научиться жить счастливо. 
Ситуация, которую Вы описываете, Лара, постоянно повторяется. И всегда за такой ситуацией стоит повторяющаяся эмоция. Пожалуйста, сделайте для себя такой тест - почувствуйте, какая это эмоция, что это за эмоция. Почувствуйте ее. 
И, затем попробуйте определить, какая за этой эмоцией  стоит глубинная потребность Вашей личности. Это может быть потребность - быть нужной, понятой, признанной. Потребность того, чтобы то, что Вы делаете и то, что Вы -  есть, было принято другими. Возможно так же, что это Ваш внутренний запрет себе - на то, чтобы быть совершенной и из-за этого - требовательность к другим людям и завышенное ожидание от них нужного Вам поведения.  Будьте внимательны и задайте себе этот вопрос - какая здесь  моя истинная потребность! Возможно, Вы Лара, вспомните какие то ситуации из Вашего детства, когда эта негативная эмоция проявлялась в отношениях с родителями или в других случаях. Напишите мне об этом или свяжитесь со мной по Skype - virochan 61 - и мы сможем  продолжить.
 Таким образом, Лара, я предлагаю Вам практически позаниматься с собой, и если  Вы постараетесь, то, у Вас появится какой то результат. Возможно и такое, что самостоятельно у Вас многое и не получится, поэтому, будет лучше, если мы продолжим общение в Skype. 
И так же, хотел бы  Лара, еще что-то здесь Вам предложить.
Есть такая мудрость - НЕ ОЖИДАЙТЕ НИЧЕГО ОТ МИРА И ВЫ НИКОГДА НЕ БУДЕТЕ РАЗОЧАРОВАНЫ.
Разочарования  можно избежать, если помнить, что в этом мире никто не является совершенным. И этот мир подобен лечебнице. Здесь все несовершенны, все так или иначе больны! Представьте себе, что Вы приходите в больницу и, видя вокруг одних только больных людей - разочаровываетесь! Как это Вам? Разве такое возможно? Нет! Потому, что  больница - это место где люди лечатся от болезней и пытаются стать здоровыми! Аналогично этому, в этом мире, все мы имеем недостатки и должны жить так, чтобы от них избавиться. Поэтому, правильно будет строить отношения с людьми так,чтобы не ожидать от них только правильное и хорошее. Сейчас люди настолько несовершенны, что мы можем разочаровываться постоянно 24 часа в сутки! Но так будет очень сложно жить. И тогда подходит лучший вариант - ничего не ожидать, не предъявлять претензий и не возмущаться, тем, что нам может не нравиться! 
Есть хороший пример из природы -- пчела и муха. Они обе - Божьи создания, но одна ищет только нектар цветов, а другая - только все то, что очень несовершенно. И конечно нужно учиться жить как пчела, такая жизнь намного перспективней!
Поэтому, Лара постарайтесь в общении с людьми уважать себя, быть человеком с чувством достоинства и в тоже время находить в себе чувство уважения и сочувствия к другим  Если видите, то, что Вам очень не нравится - просто примите это и скажите себе, что человек имеет право быть таким и постарайтесь успокоиться на этом. Не ожидайте, и не будет разочарования. Например, Господь знает о всех наших недостатках, но не разочаровывается а продолжает помогать в нашем развитии, потому, что для него все мы одна большая семья.
Поэтому, продолжайте учиться общаться, но сразу не стройте ожиданий, будьте готовы, что все, что будет происходить, не будет для Вас чем то неожиданным и неприятным В этом мире может всегда происходить все что угодно и мы можем постоянно учиться принимать все и в то же время сохранять внутреннее равновесие и не беспокоиться о происходящем.
Буду ждать Вашего ответа или звонка.
Будьте успешны и счастливы.
С уважением Вирочана дас.

----------

